
Show HN: Linguaquote – Professional Translation Management - luxpir
https://www.linguaquote.com
======
luxpir
I'm on hand over the weekend to discuss any of the details, stack, market fit
or strategy. Basically an against-all-the-odds single founder, bootstrapped
startup needing not very many paid accounts to be profitable (discounting sunk
costs).

Sales is the next major challenge. Think I'll crack it given enough time. I
have all the runway I need, at least. Hopefully be able to join the profitable
side project threads next year.

~~~
luxpir
Just a little bump - anyone here use translation for their sites/businesses at
all?

It's a solid, reliable lever for business development, a relatively underused
'growth-hack'.

